# Demostrar el teorema del muestreo



## jesus ayala (Ago 24, 2006)

ok asi ta la cosa me dejaron demostrar el teorema del muestreo de una forma no electronica ni electrica, mas o menos tengo ideas no concretas solo ideas vagas que sugieren  un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 28, 2006)

Con esas limitantes, y aunque desconozco si hay otra forma, creo que la única que te queda es la demostración matemática.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 28, 2006)

pues facil explicas la transformadorrmada z ya esta asi de facil


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

1º Estudiate el concepto de la transformadorrmada de fourier
2º Una señal discreta es por ejemplo una señal que sale desde un conversor A/D
3º El espectro de frecuencias (obtenido con la transformadorrmada de fourier) de una señal continua ocupa un determinado rango de frecuencias
4º Si le aplicas la transformadorrmada de fourier a la señal anterior pero convertida en discreta vas a ver que el espectro de frecuencias que ocupa es el espectro de la señal continua repetido en todo el eje de frecuencias.
5º Para recuperar la señal continua nuevamente basta con ponerle un filtro pasabajo para eliminar todas esas bandas que aparecieron cuando la digitalizaste antes.
6º Para que recuperes la señal original deberias haber muestreado la señal continua a una frecuencia de por lo menos el doble de la máxima frecuencia de la banda base (la frecuencia máxima de la banda que resulta de aplicarle la transformadorrmada de fourier a la señal original sin digitalizar)
7º La transformadorrmada de fourier te da como resultado frecuencias negativas y positivas, y la banda base ocupa 2 veces la banda que verías en un analizador de espectro por ejemplo. Cuando muestreas la señal continua y la digitalizas, se obtienen "bandas bases" repetidas y dezplazadas a la frecuencia de muestreo. Por lo tanto necesitas el doble de la frecuencia mas alta de la banda base por lo menos para recuperar nuevamente la señal original.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Sep 4, 2006)

Hola jesús,

El teorema de muestreo fue formulado por Nyquist-Shanon, por lo que se le conoce como el teorema de Nyquist.

Todo el detalle lo puedes encontrar en la siguiente liga,  espero te sirva.  Lastimosamente la traducción en español no está tan completa, ojalá te sirva:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyquist–Shannon_samplificadorng_theorem

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------

